# 1st Snowblower purchase advice



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi,
I just bought my first house and looking to buy my fist snowblower.

Driveway: Paved
Driveway Length : 250ft
Driveway slant : 95% flat

I'm located in CT so the snow can be wet pretty often. I'd like to go used and save a few bucks if possible. Ideally I'd like the machine to last me 20 years and get the job done pretty quick. 

I'd like to stay between $1,000-2,000.
Here are a couple local Craigslist options at the moment. I'm leaning towards Ariens & Honda.

https://hartford.craigslist.org/hvo/d/snowthrower-ariens-28-hydro/6724190038.html
https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens11hp30wide-bucket/6722377940.html
https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-pro-28-inch-snowblower/6729806275.html

Are any of these a good to great deal? 

Thanks
bws


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Im in central Ct., and a big Ariens fan. But i will say, with your budget, you can buy a new snowblower, platinum series, , get 20 years life easily, and have a waranty of a new machine.

With that said, either of the Pro models, and, especiallyb that sweet Hydro model, are plenty of machine. Ive run a 1128 pro for 15 years, including wet snow, and the blizzard of 2013 with 36" of snow, and its never failed me or neighbors that i help.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

1st one is worth 1400 it has no warranty
2nd is worth 500 alum gear box 11hp 358cc flatty only 9 real hp
3rd one worth 600 only has 15.5 torq out of 342cc about 9 hp does auto steering of sorts


1st one for sure from that list
anew 30 inch sho for 1799 might be nice for 250 driveway


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

1132le said:


> 1st one is worth 1400 it has no warranty
> 2nd is worth 500 alum gear box 11hp 358cc flatty only 9 real hp
> 3rd one worth 600 only has 15.5 torq out of 342cc about 9 hp does auto steering of sorts
> 
> ...


I'm not in love with any of the three. Just a few local examples. 

What is the SHO exactly? I've seen it on a few models. Do I need to bump my spending limit anymore to get something to really blow through it not wasting my time?


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

Mountain Man said:


> Welcome to the forum. Im in central Ct., and a big Ariens fan. But i will say, with your budget, you can buy a new snowblower, platinum series, , get 20 years life easily, and have a waranty of a new machine.
> 
> With that said, either of the Pro models, and, especiallyb that sweet Hydro model, are plenty of machine. Ive run a 1128 pro for 15 years, including wet snow, and the blizzard of 2013 with 36" of snow, and its never failed me or neighbors that i help.


What's the Hydro exactly? I'm a little confused with some of the naming. Since a typical Ariens that been serviced will last quiete a while should a warranty be a serious concern? 

I'd like to get the most snowblower for the money used or new.


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

Another 2 local examples. Any good?

https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/tls/d/ariens-deluxe-28-snowblower/6714390592.html

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens/6734979570.html


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Maybe a Honda?
https://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs928-snow-blower/6705146946.html
https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/grd/d/one-owner-2014-hs928-honda/6729177161.html


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

northeast said:


> Maybe a Honda?
> https://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs928-snow-blower/6705146946.html
> https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/grd/d/one-owner-2014-hs928-honda/6729177161.html


Those both look pretty sweet. I like the maneuverability of wheels rather than tracks. Just wish the one close to Boston was a little less for a 4 yr old machine.

Do you consider both of those better than the Ariens?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

the ariens hydo with 420cc dwafs both of those


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

bws_ct said:


> What's the Hydro exactly? I'm a little confused with some of the naming. Since a typical Ariens that been serviced will last quiete a while should a warranty be a serious concern?
> 
> I'd like to get the most snowblower for the money used or new.



The first one you showed us, the Ariens hydro pro, is a top of line beast. The hydro refers to hydrostatic drive, infinate number of speeds, vs a traditional disc drive with aproximatly 6 speeds. 


Have you lookd at anything new ? Or just looking on the net ?


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

bws_ct said:


> Those both look pretty sweet. I like the maneuverability of wheels rather than tracks. Just wish the one close to Boston was a little less for a 4 yr old machine.
> 
> Do you consider both of those better than the Ariens?


IMO Honda makes a better machine. How tall are you? The big down side to the hs series was low handle bars but if you are not too tall it should not matter. I would not be scared of the tracks, when operating the machine they are maneuverable in the garage many just build a dolly. The tracks offer far superior traction over wheels but if you are only doing one driveway wheels are fine. 

The only ariens of the three I would consider is the hydro pro, but the chute deflector cable allows water into it and it freezes. Ariens screwed up designing it and on the newer models they flipped the cable so water can’t get into it. I had to store my hydro 28 in a heated space so the cable would dry out and no amount of tinkering fixed it. Before each storm I would load the cable with wd40 and that helped some.

Four years is nothing for a well maintained Honda or ariens used in a residential setting.


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

Mountain Man said:


> The first one you showed us, the Ariens hydro pro, is a top of line beast. The hydro refers to hydrostatic drive, infinate number of speeds, vs a traditional disc drive with aproximatly 6 speeds.
> 
> 
> Have you lookd at anything new ? Or just looking on the net ?


Just on the net so far. I'd prefer used just to save the money. Rather have a 1500-2k machine used than a 3k new for the same machine.


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

northeast said:


> IMO Honda makes a better machine. How tall are you? The big down side to the hs series was low handle bars but if you are not too tall it should not matter. I would not be scared of the tracks, when operating the machine they are maneuverable in the garage many just build a dolly. The tracks offer far superior traction over wheels but if you are only doing one driveway wheels are fine.
> 
> The only ariens of the three I would consider is the hydro pro, but the chute deflector cable allows water into it and it freezes. Ariens screwed up designing it and on the newer models they flipped the cable so water can’t get into it. I had to store my hydro 28 in a heated space so the cable would dry out and no amount of tinkering fixed it. Before each storm I would load the cable with wd40 and that helped some.
> 
> Four years is nothing for a well maintained Honda or ariens used in a residential setting.


I'm 6'3
I've heard the Honda's are awesome and he videos I've seen show that but they seem a little harder to find near me (CT)


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

1132le said:


> 1st one is worth 1400 it has no warranty
> 2nd is worth 500 alum gear box 11hp 358cc flatty only 9 real hp
> 3rd one worth 600 only has 15.5 torq out of 342cc about 9 hp does auto steering of sorts
> 
> ...


No busting, but where are you gettting your numbers from ? Past sales, website ? Just for refrence, since im whatching the usuall sources for another machine at some point.


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

1132le said:


> 1st one is worth 1400 it has no warranty
> 2nd is worth 500 alum gear box 11hp 358cc flatty only 9 real hp
> 3rd one worth 600 only has 15.5 torq out of 342cc about 9 hp does auto steering of sorts
> 
> ...



I reached out to the seller of #1 and they weren't wiling to budge on $1750.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

northeast said:


> The only ariens of the three I would consider is the hydro pro, but the chute deflector cable allows water into it and it freezes. Ariens screwed up designing it and on the newer models they flipped the cable so water can’t get into it. I had to store my hydro 28 in a heated space so the cable would dry out and no amount of tinkering fixed it. Before each storm I would load the cable with wd40 and that helped some.
> 
> Four years is nothing for a well maintained Honda or ariens used in a residential setting.


Thanks for the pointer !


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

bws_ct said:


> I reached out to the seller of #1 and they weren't wiling to budge on $1750.



Good to know. Its early, so buyers dont like to move much. If it was spring, completly different story. 

Now that we know one of the machines flaws, we know what to watch for.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Mountain Man said:


> No busting, but where are you gettting your numbers from ? Past sales, website ? Just for refrence, since im whatching the usuall sources for another machine at some point.



past sales
and what they are worth
his other link for the 28 deluxe new is 1k the guy wants 950 lol its worth 300 imo as its way under powered i woudnt buy it
why spend 800 to 1100 for a used machine when you could buy a brand new sho 28 for 1249 with a warranty
hence the others are worth 500 or 600 and thats the good models not the deluxe 24 or 28 or older style 28 with alum gearbox

40 to 45 % off retail for a mint machine is all they are worth


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Mountain Man said:


> Good to know. Its early, so buyers dont like to move much. If it was spring, completly different story.
> 
> Now that we know one of the machines flaws, we know what to watch for.


he wont sell it for that
ive seen 24 deluxe on cl for over a yr asking 900 they dont sell


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

You should expect to pay around 60 percent of retail for a Honda in mint condition. It is probably worth going to look at an hs series Honda if you don’t mind the handle bar height they are worth considering.


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

northeast said:


> You should expect to pay around 60 percent of retail for a Honda in mint condition. It is probably worth going to look at hs series Honda if you don’t mind the handle bar height they are worth considering.


Thanks for that advice. I'll go check it out this week.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

1132le said:


> he wont sell it for that
> ive seen 24 deluxe on cl for over a yr asking 900 they dont sell


Unless we have a crazy winter, lots of snow, and you cant find a new machine. 

Most people thnik everything they own is worth more than it actually is. I scratch down a few notes on items i look at, see how long it sits, if somthing similar is lower priced or sold quick.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Mountain Man said:


> Good to know. Its early, so buyers dont like to move much. If it was spring, completly different story.
> 
> Now that we know one of the machines flaws, we know what to watch for.



member russ01915 bought a 28 hydro pro less then a yr ago local
guy had 2 of them he paid 1400 for 1 of them i could have had the other
i got an ariens 28 inch with the 1 yr only 414cc for 900 i prolly paid 100 to much but i wanted the 20 ft lbs engine


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

1132le said:


> member russ01915 bought a 28 hydro pro less then a yr ago local
> guy had 2 of them he paid 1400 for 1 of them i could have had the other
> i got an ariens 28 inch with the 1 yr only 414cc for 900 i prolly paid 100 to much but i wanted the 20 ft lbs engine


Thoses were good deals. Like what id be willing to jump on if in great condition. 

Looking at my books, that 28" with the ax414 must have been 2015 or earlier machine. Dont see it in my newer books.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

1132le said:


> i got an ariens 28 inch with the 1 yr only 414cc for 900 i prolly paid 100 to much but i wanted the 20 ft lbs engine


And right there is the key: Anything that's for sale is worth exactly what someone is willing to pay. If it's easy to find and nobody wants it, it's pretty much worthless. But if people want it badly enough, they'll pay more than it sounds like it should be worth.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Bought last year , 1 year old Ariens Pro Hydro 28 $1,400 off craigslist. Was advertised at $1,500.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

This was a better deal. I attached text message. 1 year old Ariens 32 Hydro Pro 12v $1,500. These pics are from the day I picked it up.


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> This was a better deal. I attached text message. 1 year old Ariens 32 Hydro Pro 12v $1,500. These pics are from the day I picked it up.


Great finds!! Did you buy both to resell?


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

Are these any good? I have a 250ft driveway. What are the minimum's I should look for in either Ariens or Honda?

29 or 30 inch?

https://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/d/ariens-snow-blower/6735530555.html
https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-snow-blower-hs-8hp-28/6724672783.html


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

The Ariens looks like a 24". I had a very similar machine, 28", with the same engine. I found the power of the engine to be marginal in heavy (wet) snow. Ariens warranty applies to original owner, not transferrable. Can't comment on the Honda, but I'm certain the others can/will.


Maybe the Ariens is a good buy if you are OK with that 24" width....


Welcome aboard, BWS !!


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm keeping these for myself. Buying and selling until I got what I wanted. It took several transactions over 3-5 years. I bought some not running and repaired them and kept trading up. Some I bought and flipped. Total out of pocket for the two machines in the end was around $1,000- $1,1000 dollars. Be patient and don't pay too much.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> Bought last year , 1 year old Ariens Pro Hydro 28 $1,400 off craigslist. Was advertised at $1,500.


Wow. Have to keep my eyes open. I like the pro series. Could use another one !


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

uberT said:


> The Ariens looks like a 24". I had a very similar machine, 28", with the same engine. I found the power of the engine to be marginal in heavy (wet) snow. Ariens warranty applies to original owner, not transferable. Can't comment on the Honda, but I'm certain the others can/will.
> I had to go to Home Depot today, to pick up some plumbing supplies. So I wandered over to their snowblower display, just to see what the offerings were. I have to say that out of all of their 2 stage blowers, Columbia, Jonserud, MTD, Brute, Honda and Ariens, I have to say that the Ariens is the heaviest built, most seriously dedicated blower in the bunch ( Just my opinion)....The Honda has some really nice features,and seems fine, but the rest are built far too light.I fear that these light blowers would ride up ontop of the snow, instead if digging into it. I had that experience with my neighbors MTD, and I did not like it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

We all have opinions and of course I have mine. I purchased a new 28 Ariens Pro on Ebay NEW last March delivered for $1950. NO, it was not the hydropro. My feeling is the old tried and true drive disk has worked for years on snowblowers and lawn mowers. Certainly not going to have huge repair part bills with a disk drive.

The OP should consider Ebay as a source, not the only source but a usually reliable source. Never know what one can find by checking periodically. Another opinion I have is to avoid small engine machines. Sure, they will work, a shovel works also. Again, just my humble opinions.


----------



## bws_ct (Oct 28, 2018)

Can someone explain the differences between Ariens models for me? 

Deluxe, Pro, Classic. Are there any others?


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products


----------



## lucyred62 (Oct 26, 2018)

Well I was looking at used Honda's but now that I know that an HS50 is about 25 years old, I then started looking at hs724, but they are still about 10 years old many of them, and people are asking a lot for them. So I have now started to consider buying a new snowblower. I am looking at either the Arien 24 SHO or Delux or maybe breaking down and buying a new Honda. I just can't seem to justify that cost when I don't get that many snowfalls per year that even warrant using the snowblower. I get mostly the wet, heavy snow. I haven't decided yet. The Hondas seem to hold their value, so maybe it would be worth it. To me, the biggest thing is I want something that is powerful enough for the wet heavy snow, and something reliable that I can start easily.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

lucyred62, for a private drive you will never regret a Honda HS724 track, I am north of 70, my regret is I didn't buy one 25 years ago. Regardless whatever you buy, keep the spinny things greased and oiled, its not a dining room centre piece. If you are not handy with tools, find a friend that can add grease fittings to the augers and impeller and can remove your drive sprockets and add some grease. As well add a couple grease fittings to the right transmission. Happy snow blowing , what ever you decide on.


----------



## bearlindsay (Oct 31, 2017)

*Go brand new Ariens Deluxe 30 or 28 SHO*



bws_ct said:


> Can someone explain the differences between Ariens models for me?
> 
> Deluxe, Pro, Classic. Are there any others?




Basically, Classic and compact are the smallest and cheapest. I wouldn't be looking at these with your driveway, the 24" width would take forever.
Classic and Compact are 20" or 24".
https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/classic
https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/compact

Deluxe is built well and will last you as well as having larger sizes.
Deluxe 24 and 28 have a 254 cc engine.
Deluxe 28 SHO, 30, and 30 EFI have a 306 cc engine.
The 28 SHO has a different impeller and will throw snow further, but the 30 comes with heated grips.
https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/deluxe

Professionals are more powerful, throw snow further, and are built even better but are more money ($2200 MSRP for a 28 Pro)
All of the Pro models have a 420cc engine. Some are built by Briggs and Stratton, others are labelled Ariens AX
https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/professional




I live in CT and I have had a Deluxe 28 SHO for 3 years. I believe it was $1300 when I bought it too. I put the poly skids on last year and it made a huge difference in the steering. I don't have to fight to keep my blower straight in the ruts on my driveway anymore. It has enough power for the "end of driveway monster" everyone mentions but obviously I want more. Everyone is a bit of a power junkie lol

I suggest you get the Deluxe 28 SHO or Deluxe 30 brand new or try to find any Pro 28 for $1500-$1800 on CL. The Pro 28 MSRP is $2200, Pro 32 is $2500 Pro 28 Hydro EFI is $2800.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

There's also the Platinum line that fits between the Deluxe and the Pro. It's got heated grips stock as well as the lever for the chute like the Pro instead of the crank on the Deluxe. And it's got more power than the Deluxe, but not as much as the Pro and it doesn't have the beefed up handlebars / dash of the Pro.


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm not here too often, however, I "chime" in once in a while - I have 3 "antique" ariens - 2 - 8 hp, one with a 32 inch bucket, the other with a 28 inch, I think they're 1978 and 1983 models, and a 1968 7 hp with a 28 inch bucket. I did have a Toro powershift 8 hp that was great (until I ran it w/o oil..), think that one was a 1993, maybe..
Additionally, I used to have a 16 hp Massey Ferguson 1650 with a single stage 42 inch snowblower - a great machine...
For doing 250 ft and I'm guessing 10 ft wide (not sure if that was mentioned) I might start looking at a "garden tractor/riding mower" with either a single stage or 2 stage snowblower. I did a lot of driveways with the MF 1650 and that was the easiest way until I bought a plow for my truck. I have one driveway to do where the snow drifts into the driveway and can get to about 2-3 feet deep, it's about 70 ft uphill and the truck can't always make it - the 2 ariens 8 hp get it done for me when that happens (2 of us running machines, usually one plows while the other runs a snowblower on the sidewalks)
so something else for you to consider, depends on what you have for storage space, what other needs you have (big lawn?) and what you're driving - a used plow will set you back quite a bit but I've had mine since 1996 on two different trucks and it's still "working", and my old ariens cost me $300-$500 and I've only had to change the oils and the occasional shear pin, also depending on the tires, chains help as does waxing the chute.
sorry about being so long, but I thought you might want some other "insights"


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

northeast said:


> IMO Honda makes a better machine. How tall are you? The big down side to the hs series was low handle bars but if you are not too tall it should not matter. I would not be scared of the tracks, when operating the machine they are maneuverable in the garage many just build a dolly. The tracks offer far superior traction over wheels but if you are only doing one driveway wheels are fine.
> 
> The only ariens of the three I would consider is the hydro pro, but the chute deflector cable allows water into it and it freezes. Ariens screwed up designing it and on the newer models they flipped the cable so water can’t get into it. I had to store my hydro 28 in a heated space so the cable would dry out and no amount of tinkering fixed it. Before each storm I would load the cable with wd40 and that helped some.
> 
> Four years is nothing for a well maintained Honda or ariens used in a residential setting.


The newer HS series they raised the handlebars, but imho an HS series modded with a motorized chute is better in some ways than the HSS. 
Also, the tracks are a HUGE advantage for less operator fatigue because the tracked machines don’t tend to ride up on packed snow or EOD mounds. The wheel machines do, and the operator needs to compensate by lifting on the bars, and that can get tiresome pretty quick.


----------

